# Chaco or not?



## Allycatalex (Feb 19, 2016)

So I have my baby girl Calypso and she was listed as a "Argentine Black and White Tegu" but the shop keeper and myself thinks she may be a Chacoan, one reason being that she had way more white than the other same age female.


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 22, 2016)

Unfortunately there is no way to tell if your tegu actually originated from the Chaco region. If you do your research, you'll see as the rest of us have that the Chacoan label is used pretty loosely within the tegu scene without real evidence of origin. It's more come to describe any black and white that has a higher level of white coloration than the traditional argentines. Some breeders call their tegus Chacoan because they are from Paraguay rather than Argentina, some call them Chacoans because theirs have an above average white pattern, some call them Chacoan because it can simply get them a little more $. Tegus with so called Chacoan features are found throughout their range in South America as well as the wild population in Florida. There's a handful of us here that have Florida wild bred tegus that could easily be claimed as Chacoan if we weren't honest folk!


----------



## Allycatalex (Feb 22, 2016)

snibborsirk said:


> Unfortunately there is no way to tell if your tegu actually originated from the Chaco region. If you do your research, you'll see as the rest of us have that the Chacoan label is used pretty loosely within the tegu scene without real evidence of origin. It's more come to describe any black and white that has a higher level of white coloration than the traditional argentines. Some breeders call their tegus Chacoan because they are from Paraguay rather than Argentina, some call them Chacoans because theirs have an above average white pattern, some call them Chacoan because it can simply get them a little more $. Tegus with so called Chacoan features are found throughout their range in South America as well as the wild population in Florida. There's a handful of us here that have Florida wild bred tegus that could easily be claimed as Chacoan if we weren't honest folk!


Oh okay. That makes sense. Thats kind of why I wanted to ask we just werent sure.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes, EXACTLY what Snib said. Should be posted on the tegu village's main building's door!!!!


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh, that's a beautiful tegu, Ally!


----------



## Allycatalex (Feb 22, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Oh, that's a beautiful tegu, Ally!


Thank you. Shes my world ^.^


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 22, 2016)

Agreed, great looking tegu Chaco or not! Love the name too. You happen to know who the breeder is or where the shop got her from?


----------



## Allycatalex (Feb 22, 2016)

snibborsirk said:


> Agreed, great looking tegu Chaco or not! Love the name too. You happen to know who the breeder is or where the shop got her from?


Im not exactly sure but I can ask them. The store I got her from is boarding her for me right now and Im picking her up wednesday hopefully I can ask them then. But thank you ^.^


----------



## Allycatalex (Feb 22, 2016)

Allycatalex said:


> Im not exactly sure but I can ask them. The store I got her from is boarding her for me right now and Im picking her up wednesday hopefully I can ask them then. But thank you ^.^


She also has a sister(I presume) that is from the same breeder thats still available. Shes a little older than Calypso and not as white but still a good looking Tegu. c:


----------

